# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ΑΤΜΟΣΙΔΕΡΟ - αντί για νερο βγαζει ατμό

## pavlos 1

ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΤΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ (αχ γεραματα)
 :Sad: 
Καλημέρα σας.Εχω ενα ατμοσιδερο stirella sx4520D το οποιο αντι να βγαζει ατμο οταν παταω το διακοπτη βγάζει νερό μαζί με ατμό. 
Οταν παταω τον διακοπτη για τον ατμο ακουγεται το χαρακτηριστικο κλικ στο μποιλερ (πιθανο η βαλβιδα) .
Μπορει καποιος φιλος να βοηθησει;;;

----------


## xsterg

ναι. ρωτα τον κωστετσο. αυτος σιγουρα ξερει.

----------


## Μαρία -Γερμανία

Καλησπέρα Παύλε,με κάθε επιφύλαξη ,χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός απλά απο εμπειρίεςμε πολλά και διάφορα σίδερα,το σίδερό σου μάλλον χρειάζεται ένα καλό καθαρισμό απο άλατα. Κοίταξε επίσης μήπως έχεις π.χ. σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία σιδερόματος μεγάλη παροχή νερού για ατμοποιηση.Μην χρησιμοποιείς τον ατμό στο φουλ.Εάν μαζύ με το νερό κοιτάς και λίγο σκούρο, κάτι σαν σκουριά,τότε έχει άλατα και σκουριά παράλληλα,αυτά για την πρώτη περίπτωση.Καλή επιτυχία στο καθάρισμα.

----------


## καπιστρι

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Παυλο , μετρησες την ποσοτητα του νερου οταν γεμισες το μποιλερ?
Μηπως ειχε μεινει νερο μεσα απο προυγουμενη χρηση και εσυ υπερπληρωσες το μποιλερ?
Αν η σταθμη του νερου ειναι κανονικη, τοτε συμβαινει αυτο που σου λεει η Μαρια πιο πανω Αλατα.

----------


## pavlos 1

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Λοιπων ανοιξα το μποϊλερ και ειδα οτι ενα σωληνακι, το οποιο βρισκεται καθετα στο σωληνακι που πηγαινει στην βανα εξαγωγης του ατμου, εχει κοπει. θα ανεβασω φωτο για να γινω κατανοητος. Αυτο το σωληνακι   σαν αλουμινενιο, φαινεται,γκρι χρωμα.
Αν καταλαβα καλα δηλαδη, οταν γεμιζω μεχρι πανω το μποϊλερ με νερο ,η σταθμη του βρισκεται ψηλοτερα απο το σωληνακι εισαγωγής του ατμου και αναγκαστικα βγαινει αντι για ατμο, νερακι.

----------

kaigamo (08-07-17)

----------


## pavlos 1

DSC00145.jpgDSC00147.jpg

----------


## pavlos 1

καμια ιδεα για αντικατασταση στο σωκηνακι;;; υπαρχουν στο εμποριο;; καμια πατεντα;;

----------


## καπιστρι

Αν το σωληνακι ηταν χαλκος ηταν ευκολο. Η συγκοληση ομως αλουμινιου ειναι αλλο πραγμα.
Δεν εχω να προτινω καμια αξιοπιστη λυση.
Μη αξιοπιστη λυση Περνεις αλλο κοματι σωληνα αλουμινιου με λιγο μεγαλυτερη διατομη, ωστε ο παλιος να μπαινει μεσα στον καινουργιο ουτε πολυ σφυγκτα, αλλα ουτε και να <<παιζει>>, με μηκος μεγαλυτερο κατα 1 εκατοστο.
Τωρα που θα βρεις κατι τετοιο ειναι αλλη ιστορια.
Καθαριζεις το ακρο που εμεινε στο σωμα του μποιλερ, και εφαρμοζεις,(εισαγεις) στον νεο σωληνα ,το ακρο του παλιου κατα 1 εκατοστο για να εχεις ιδιο μηκος.
Αποσυναρμολογεις τους 2 σωληνες, βαζεις στην ενωση τους (και στους 2 )υγρο τεφλον, (πωλειται στα υδραυλικα ειδη) και τους ξανασυνδεεις.
περμενεις 24 ωρες και δοκιμαζεις  
Το υγρο τεφλον υποτιθεται οτι αντεχει μεχρι τους 200 βαθμους κελσιου. Αγορασε το σωστο προιον   Ρωτα για την θερμοκρασια στο καταστημα αγορας

----------


## Μαρία -Γερμανία

Κοίταξε  μήπως και βρείς ανταλλακτικό
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...58&cpi=&s=&l=1

----------


## pavlos 1

Πίκρα παιδια.
 Ανταλλακτικο σωληνακι δεν μπορω να βρω.θα πρεπει να αγορασω ολο το μποιλερ που εχει 30 περιπου ευρω.Δεν συμφερει δηλαδη.

Δεν ειπα  ομως ακομη την τελευταια μου κουβεντα.Δεν θα γινει το δικο του!
θα ψαξω, μηπως καπου βρω καπου να μου το κολλησουν ή θα κανω κααμια πατεντα τυπου Γιαννη.

----------


## stafidas

Εποξική κόλλα 2 συστατικών?

----------


## ipso

Σιλικόνη θερμοκρασίας  και χάλκινο σωληνάκι που να φωλιάζει εξωτερικά (ψυκτικός) και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## pavlos 1

Τελικά το εδωσα σε ενα φιλο ο οποιος κανει κολλήσεις αλουμινίου και θα προσπαθήσει να το φτιάξει. 

          Τα νεωτερα την επομενη εβδομαδα. 
            Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοήθειά σας!!

----------


## καπιστρι

Τι εγινε . Κολησε?

----------


## pavlos 1

Το εχω δωσει εδω και τοσες μερες για κοληση,αλλα τιποτε ακομη.
 Χθες πηρα τηλ να δω τι γινεται, και μου ειπε ο μαστορας οτι περιμενει να του ερθει καποια κολλα και κατι τέτοια. 
     Μπααααα!! δυσκολο το βλεπω!!  
Οταν εχω νεωτερα θα το γραψω.

----------


## studio52

Δουλευω σε σερβις ηλεκτρικων μικροσυσκευων παυλο και συνιστω να αγορασεις το μποϋλερ καθως και την φλατζα στεγανοποιησης.  με το να το κολλησης μετα απο λιγο καιρο θα εχεις τα ιδια προβληματα .

----------


## pavlos 1

Τελικά το σωληνάκι κολλήθηκε με μια ειδική κόλλα διότι με αλουμινοκόλληση δεν γινόταν.
                      Δείτε Φώτο.
    Προς στιγμής δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά το μέλλων άγνωστο. 
   Τουλάχιστον αν είναι να χαλάσει, να χαλάσει πριν την Πρωτοχρονιά, μπας και μου φέρει άλλο ο Αι-Βασίλης! ! Αλλιώς πάω για οικολογικό         (καρβουνάκια κλπ ,όπως εκανε και η γιαγιά μου) χαχααχα


ΚΑΛΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣDSC00151.jpg

----------


## electronick1

> Τελικά το σωληνάκι κολλήθηκε με μια ειδική κόλλα διότι με αλουμινοκόλληση δεν γινόταν.
>                       Δείτε Φώτο.
>     Προς στιγμής δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά το μέλλων άγνωστο. 
>    Τουλάχιστον αν είναι να χαλάσει, να χαλάσει πριν την Πρωτοχρονιά, μπας και μου φέρει άλλο ο Αι-Βασίλης! ! Αλλιώς πάω για οικολογικό         (καρβουνάκια κλπ ,όπως εκανε και η γιαγιά μου) χαχααχα
> 
> 
> ΚΑΛΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣDSC00151.jpg


  απλη εποξικη κολλα 2 συστατικων γνωστη και ως "υγρο ατσαλι"...κανει καλη δουλεια την εχω δουλεψει και εγω(εχω κολλησει τρυπα σε σωμα καλοριφερ!!!)

----------


## stafidas

post 11...

----------


## agis68

Ετσι απο περιέργεια....αν το άλλαζες με χάλκινο ίδιας διατομής τι θα χάλαγε?.....τίποτα απλά θα εβγαινε στα ρούχα ή μουτζούρα του χαλκου...οπότε εχω λύση...παιρνεις ενα θερμοσυστελλομενο ακομη και διάφανο για να βλέπεις τι γίνεται και όταν ξαναχαλάσεις βάζεις το χάλκινο με ακριβώς ίδιο λύγισμα (εννοειται οτι θα βαλεις αμμο μεσα να μη στραβώσει....και μετα το λυγίζεις όσο πρέπει σε μια μέγγενη αλλά με οδηγό μια μεταλλική μπαλιτσα......που θα βρεις μεταλλική μπαλίτσα μα στα ειδη αλιείας θα πάρεις ενα στρογγυλο μολύβδινο βαρίδι στη διάσταση της καμπύλης που θέλεις.....(περίπου 1 ευρώ). Μετά ντύνεις το σωλήνα με θερμοσυστελλόμενο και τον βάζεις στη θέση του.....εχω φτιάξει ετσι τετοια σίδερα δυό τόννους......

----------


## Panoss

Υγρό ατσάλι; Αυτό εννοείς;

----------


## A-tech

> Τελικά το σωληνάκι κολλήθηκε με μια ειδική κόλλα.
>     Προς στιγμής δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά το μέλλον άγνωστο.


Εφόσον χάλασε μια φορά, πάει να πει ότι το μέλλον θα ήταν πάλι άγνωστο και για το ίδιο το εργοστασιακό σωληνάκι αν άλλαζες το μπόιλερ. Οπότε το να χαλάσει κάποια στιγμή η κόλληση δεν θα ήταν απίθανο, από την στιγμή δηλαδή που χάλασε το μέταλλο χωρίς κόλληση. Αλλά αυτές οι κόλλες αντέχουν συνήθως πάνω από 200 C. Εγώ είχα χρησιμοποιήσει σε εξάτμιση αυτοκινήτου η οποία αναπτύσσει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία. Απλά με τον καιρό ράγιζε από τους κραδασμούς και έπεφταν κομματάκια.

----------


## electronick1

> Ετσι απο περιέργεια....αν το άλλαζες με χάλκινο ίδιας διατομής τι θα χάλαγε?.....τίποτα απλά θα εβγαινε στα ρούχα ή μουτζούρα του χαλκου...οπότε εχω λύση...παιρνεις ενα θερμοσυστελλομενο ακομη και διάφανο για να βλέπεις τι γίνεται και όταν ξαναχαλάσεις βάζεις το χάλκινο με ακριβώς ίδιο λύγισμα (εννοειται οτι θα βαλεις αμμο μεσα να μη στραβώσει....και μετα το λυγίζεις όσο πρέπει σε μια μέγγενη αλλά με οδηγό μια μεταλλική μπαλιτσα......που θα βρεις μεταλλική μπαλίτσα μα στα ειδη αλιείας θα πάρεις ενα στρογγυλο μολύβδινο βαρίδι στη διάσταση της καμπύλης που θέλεις.....(περίπου 1 ευρώ). Μετά ντύνεις το σωλήνα με θερμοσυστελλόμενο και τον βάζεις στη θέση του.....εχω φτιάξει ετσι τετοια σίδερα δυό τόννους......


ρε φιλε τι εχεις κανει???ποση ωρα σε πηρε να το κανεις αυτο?

----------


## electronick1

> Υγρό ατσάλι; Αυτό εννοείς;


μπορει και να ειναι αυτο εγω το εχω σε σωληναρια 2 συστατικων.κανει καλη δουλεια για να κολλησω σωμα καλοριφερ(θερμοκρασια πιεση)

----------


## electronick1

> Εφόσον χάλασε μια φορά, πάει να πει ότι το μέλλον θα ήταν πάλι άγνωστο και για το ίδιο το εργοστασιακό σωληνάκι αν άλλαζες το μπόιλερ. Οπότε το να χαλάσει κάποια στιγμή η κόλληση δεν θα ήταν απίθανο, από την στιγμή δηλαδή που χάλασε το μέταλλο χωρίς κόλληση. Αλλά αυτές οι κόλλες αντέχουν συνήθως πάνω από 200 C. Εγώ είχα χρησιμοποιήσει σε εξάτμιση αυτοκινήτου η οποία αναπτύσσει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία. Απλά με τον καιρό ράγιζε από τους κραδασμούς και έπεφταν κομματάκια.


μπραβο!πολυ σωστα η επισκευη ποτε δεν ξερεις ποσο θα κρατησει.σαφως η καλη δουλεια δινει και την μεγιστη παραταση αλλα πολλες φορες οι ασταθμητοι παραγοντες(!) δεν μπορουν να σου δωσουν με βεβαιοτητα αν θα αντεξει κατι για πολυ!αποστολε η κολληση ραγισε γιατι ειχε κραδασμους και συντονιζε και με την μηχανη,στην προκειμενη περιπτωση αυτοι δεν υπαρχουν οποτε εχει πολλες ελπιδες!

----------


## electronick1

> μπορει και να ειναι αυτο εγω το εχω σε σωληναρια 2 συστατικων.κανει καλη δουλεια για να κολλησω σωμα καλοριφερ(θερμοκρασια πιεση)


το εχω βαλει σε σωμα καλοριφερ,σε μαντεμενιο δοχειο αντλιας θερμων υδατων,σε καδο απο πλυντηριο ρουχων...τελευταια ηθελα να μονοσω και το δοχειο νερου απο ενα ατμοσιδερο(combi) αλλα επειδη η επιφανεια ηταν μεγαλουτσικη δεν με επαιρνε λογο κοστους μιας και αυτη η κολλα τα 20g εχουν 10 ευρο!!!

----------

